# One only greyhound owners may understand...



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

The pose known in this house as "paint me like one of your French girls".

I am considering buying her a pair of camiknickers...


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Timeless elegance, or what?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It's called roaching


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Freyja said:


> It's called roaching


Quite common in greyhounds. Lily had her first roach with us on her second day: I have hound owning friends who haven't been treated to a roach after three or four years, so we feel quite honoured. A little less attractive when she has a windy bum.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

tyg'smum said:


> Quite common in greyhounds. Lily had her first roach with us on her second day: I have hound owning friends who haven't been treated to a roach after three or four years, so we feel quite honoured. A little less attractive when she has a windy bum.


My boy hasn't figured out what to do yet mind you seeing as he is 10 months old and the size of a small pony it's more a case of having room for him and his big long legs to roll over and living with chihuahuas he would most likely get told off by them for nearly rolling on them


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Freyja said:


> My boy hasn't figured out what to do yet mind you seeing as he is 10 months old and the size of a small pony it's more a case of having room for him and his big long legs to roll over and living with chihuahuas he would most likely get told off by them for nearly rolling on them


Lily is small for a greyhound, but takes up an awful lot of room...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

tyg'smum said:


> Lily is small for a greyhound, but takes up an awful lot of room...


Guillaume is over 30" to his shoulder and still growing but he is show bred so is going to be a lot bigger than a race bred. This is the last photo I ha elf him at 6 months he is a lot bigger now


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the other joy .... sharing a single bed with a sighthound ....










Just enough room for my legs on the edge!

And he's now kicking the living daylights out of me whilst having a dream 

And, of course, he's just farted ... loudly!


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> This is the other joy .... sharing a single bed with a sighthound ....
> 
> View attachment 448288
> 
> ...


It's not the _noisy _farts I object to ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

tyg'smum said:


> It's not the _noisy _farts I object to ...


Haha! Yes indeed. Thankfully, not a smelly one on this occasion but they usually are!


----------



## Kirstrya (Jan 5, 2019)

tyg'smum said:


> Lily is small for a greyhound, but takes up an awful lot of room...


@tyg'smum Petal is likewise!


----------

